# Icompta mobile



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2010)

bonjour j'ai télécharger icompta mobile jusque là pas de soucis. J'aimerais savoir comment fait-on pour synchroniser icompt du mac avec icompta mobile. Car je suis allé sur le logo iphone de icompta que j'ai sur mon mac j'ai fais synchronisé mais rien ne se synchronise avec le logiciel de mon iphone. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2010)

Tes deux appareils sont-ils sur le même réseau WIFI ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2010)

oui j'ai relié les deux appareils sur le meme réseau, je clique sur le logo iphone en bas sur icompta qui se trouve sur mon ordinateur, sa trouve bien mon iphone je clique sur synchroniser, sa me met synchronisation en cours mais à la fin rien ne s'inscrit sur mon tel.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h41 ----------

c'est bon le problème est règlé. Merci pour les renseignements .


----------



## Cavas (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour, je déterre un peu le sujet mais je rencontre le même problème que toi. Pourrais-tu m'expliquer comment tu as réussi à le résoudre STP.

Merci


----------------

Désolé du message, j'ai réussi à résoudre mon problème en redémarrant l'iphone...


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2011)

Ne pas hésiter à aller sur le forum d'icompta, "Angeman" est très réactif !

http://forums.lyricapps.fr/viewforum.php?f=2


----------

